# The Cryptarium



## Mark Webb (17 Jul 2009)

This is my second attempt at a planted tank. The first being a 60cm with Vallis and Java which has grown to look a mess and is now to be replanted.
Inspired by George Farmers Crypt only tank, these slower growing plants suited my plan for a lowish maintenance tank so I decided to go for it.

Filled the tank, which is an Osaka 260, 25 April (using RO) and started the 2 x Eheim 2028's. Lighting is 2 x 39w T5's. I decided to go for COÂ² to save the job of adding Carbon and I have installed a FE system with Aqua Medic Reactor. Substrate is ADA Power Sand and Aquasoil.







Left the tank running for 7 weeks before planting on 16 June


----------



## Nelson (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

looks great.wouldn't mind doing something similar myself  .
what crypts have you got in there.


----------



## Sye Davies (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

this i really really like....................im not sure about the "tree" sticking up but please please do not take this as a critisim ( i couldnt do better myself)

i think this will look very nice once filled out..........but then i am a crypt fan


----------



## Mark Webb (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> looks great.wouldn't mind doing something similar myself  .
> what crypts have you got in there.



Thanks, Crypts as follows:
C.wendtii 'Mi Oya'
C.parva
C.beckettii "petchii"
C.wendtii "brown"
C.wendtii "green"
C. x willissi
C.wendtii 'Tropica'
C.undulata "braod leaves"


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

I love crypts so much, shame with nano's i cant really do anything with them. im loving that tank, colours stand great against the black 
thanks
Adam


----------



## dsandson (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Wow! Thats a lot of crypts... And I like it! Looks like you've made a brilliant start.

Just a few observations... looks like crypt balansae at the back. Looks great but you might want a little more to help it fill in. Also some of the wendtii is very close to the front glass. Be careful with that as if they get too close it can make things look cluttered and ruin any sense of depth.

The wood is great, and probably helps do something with the height of the tank, but another peice pointed towards the left hand side of the tank might balance it out more.

As I said, brilliant start. I cant wait to see how this fills in!

Dave


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Just goes to show how much planting changes things, looking at that first image with no plants it is hard to imagine how it would of turned out.
Nice planting,


----------



## Mark Webb (20 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				dsandson said:
			
		

> Wow! Thats a lot of crypts... And I like it! Looks like you've made a brilliant start.
> 
> Just a few observations... looks like crypt balansae at the back. Looks great but you might want a little more to help it fill in. Also some of the wendtii is very close to the front glass. Be careful with that as if they get too close it can make things look cluttered and ruin any sense of depth.




Thanks Dave, I must admit I am concerned about plants too close to the front. To be honest I struggled to fit all the plants in so it was a case of having to. -


----------



## Mark Webb (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Tank has been hit by a nasty attack of Staghorn Algae. Have pruned off most of the leaves the algae is growing on and increased COÂ². Bubble count is rattling away too fast to count. Started dosing API Leaf Zone at 5ml per day.

Algae takes hold   





Heavy Pruning





Increased COÂ² and pearling nicely


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Tank has been hit by a nasty attack of Staghorn Algae. Have pruned off most of the leaves the algae is growing on and increased COÂ². Bubble count is rattling away too fast to count. Started dosing API Leaf Zone at 5ml per day.
> 
> Heavy Pruning



Mark

Having reviewed the above picture - see the transparent holes in the second leaf from the left hand side (lighter green leaf) and the dark spot on the leafs after prunning - underside of leafs - mine went that that and then melted - have a reading of the attached thread - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7090

Regards
Paul.


----------



## glenn (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

these are rely nice photos. good job.  


			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

>


----------



## Mark Webb (26 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Thanks Glenn


----------



## Superman (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

I found with my crypts that staghorn algae was a problem due to flow problems even with pumping loads of co2 in  
I increased the flow around the tank and the staghorn algae then stopped being formed when I removed the infested leaves.


----------



## Mark Webb (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I found with my crypts that staghorn algae was a problem due to flow problems even with pumping loads of co2 in
> I increased the flow around the tank and the staghorn algae then stopped being formed when I removed the infested leaves.



Thanks for the tip. The worst outbreak in my tank is in the firing line of 2 Eheim 2028's and there is a fair bit of flow there.


----------



## Superman (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did have BBA in high flow areas, I believed it to be that the ferts weren't in contact long enough with the plants and so they had a deficiency. It's a fine balance between too little and too much flow - IMO. Just keep fiddling and you'll find the right balance.


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Lovely crypt layout Mark.

Reminds me of my latest scape...  :silent:


----------



## Mark Webb (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Lovely crypt layout Mark.
> 
> Reminds me of my latest scape...  :silent:



Thanks. Send me a link


----------



## TDI-line (27 Jul 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A new journal will be starting soon, once i've finished planting so many crypts.


----------



## Mark Webb (23 Aug 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Update after 8 weeks.

Now have the Staghorn Algae under control. I have been dosing with 15ml Easycarbo per day and removing affected leaves. Also dosing 5ml of API Leaf Zone Daily. In addition 30% water change every 3 days. The Staghorn is still growing but much slower.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Aug 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Looks great Mark. The Crypts have take on their established aquatic growth and look the better for it.

It might be nice to have some moss added in there near the front to the right of the tank, or even on your wood. Just a thought.

Nice job.


----------



## Mark Webb (24 Aug 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Thanks Graham, might just do that


----------



## TBRO (24 Aug 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Not usual a fan of crypts but that is a really beautiful set up, well done is scaping the Osaka "abyss".

Regards Tom


----------



## mattyc (24 Aug 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

This is a brilliant use of crypts i love it,   wouldnt change anything on the tank. not to disagree to much with a founder   but im not sure if moss will tank away from this tank more than it will give. i think as the crypts grow they will look even better as they fill in all the gaps!!


----------



## Mark Webb (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

*16 Week update*

I am very pleased with the progress on the tank, plants are establishing well and showing good growth.  Algae is mostly gone and not an issue (thanks for the help on that one Graham @ TGM   ) having dosed 15ml of Easy Carbo daily. I intend to reduce this now. I have also reduced water changes now to 6/7 days. 

Consuming COÂ² fairly fast, bubble count is way to fast to count. Used a 2kg COÂ² in 14 weeks - not sure if this is to be expected?

Now dosing 1ml of TPN per day for 5 days and  1ml TPN+ two days per week


----------



## JamesM (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

:drooooool:


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

And that's why I love crypts....

Great job, Mark!  Congratulations on a beautiful creation. 

One very minor niggle, if I may be so bold?  The fossilised wood looks great but the darkest/largest piece looks a little out of place.  It's colour is at odds with the other pieces and it's very rectangular.  It's a very minor point and I hope you don't mind me pointing it out.  I think if you twisted it counter-clockwise and buried it further it would look even better.

Great work!  You make me miss my crypts!  

And top notch photography too!


----------



## Superman (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

IMO crypt scapes always get better with time.
This is super already, well done. 
I do agree with George about that stone.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

The second to last image is brilliant.  8) 

wonderful crypt tank indeed.


----------



## Mark Webb (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> :drooooool:



Thanks James



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> And that's why I love crypts....
> 
> Great job, Mark!  Congratulations on a beautiful creation.
> 
> ...



Thanks George. Dont mind critisism at all, best way to learn. I can't take any credit for the creation, it was inspired by your Crypt tank. I have to say that rectangular piece has been niggling me too. I think it may even look better without it. 



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> IMO crypt scapes always get better with time.
> This is super already, well done.
> I do agree with George about that stone.



Thanks Sup....


----------



## Mark Webb (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> The second to last image is brilliant.  8)
> 
> wonderful crypt tank indeed.



Many thanks saintly. I think that image shows the colours at best.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Smashing...love it mark.


----------



## John Starkey (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

Hi mark,
that's a very nice setup, crypts are one of my favourite plant species,
exellent regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*

very nice


----------



## Mark Webb (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: Marks Crypt Tank - Osaka 260L*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Smashing...love it mark.





			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi mark,
> that's a very nice setup, crypts are one of my favourite plant species,
> exellent regards john.





			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> very nice



Thanks fellas


----------



## paul.in.kendal (23 Jan 2010)

Nice to see this featuring in PFK, Mark.  Lovely tank, you make such good use of the petrified wood.


----------



## a1Matt (23 Jan 2010)

I have been subscribed to this thread since the start as (has already been said) long term crypt scapes are great to watch as they slowly evolve   

Regards to the moss comments... IMHO I think it is better without moss. and that means something coming from me!!! If you do want some moss though send me a pm and I will send you some   


Looking forward to more pics in a couple of months


----------



## Mark Webb (23 Jan 2010)

Thank you both. Will post more pics soon.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jan 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Nice to see this featuring in PFK, Mark.  Lovely tank, you make such good use of the petrified wood.


Congrats on the PFK feature, great interview, tank is looking awesome


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2010)

Congrats on the excellent PFK feature, just getting into my Crypts. This is a real motivation!


----------



## russchilds (24 Jan 2010)

Looks really good!   

What are the tall crypts in the middle by the branch called? cheers!


----------



## Mark Webb (24 Jan 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Congrats on the excellent PFK feature, just getting into my Crypts. This is a real motivation!




Thanks andyh



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Looks really good!
> 
> What are the tall crypts in the middle by the branch called? cheers!



Thanks russ, not absolutely sure but I think Wendtii Brown.


----------



## CeeJay (27 Jan 2010)

Hi Mark.
Great job there, and superb pictures too.
I just love all crypts. My two low techs are full of them, but they don't look anything like yours.
This tank is certainly getting better every time I see it.
Keep up the good work   .


----------



## Piece-of-fish (27 Jan 2010)

Mmmmm, yammy... In my very ultra mega short planted tank experience these are the most beautiful crypts i have ever seen. Such rich and vibrant colours. This is an ispiration to my first bigger project witch will follow in few month and will be surely documented here. One of the things that draws my attention is the knowledge and understanding of what the particular species of crypt will look like in the end, all of them seem to be just in perfect position regarding color and size.
 :text-coolphotos:


----------



## Mark Webb (30 Jan 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi Mark.
> Great job there, and superb pictures too.
> I just love all crypts. My two low techs are full of them, but they don't look anything like yours.
> This tank is certainly getting better every time I see it.
> Keep up the good work   .



Thanks Chris.





			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, yammy... In my very ultra mega short planted tank experience these are the most beautiful crypts i have ever seen. Such rich and vibrant colours. This is an ispiration to my first bigger project witch will follow in few month and will be surely documented here. One of the things that draws my attention is the knowledge and understanding of what the particular species of crypt will look like in the end, all of them seem to be just in perfect position regarding color and size.
> :text-coolphotos:



Thanks Piece, good luck with your new project.


----------



## a1Matt (22 Jun 2010)

Hey Mark   

How is this tank coming along?
Any new pics?.....


----------



## Mark Webb (22 Jun 2010)

Hi Matt, the tank is OK thanks. Approaching 12 months old now and running nicely. No algae and the plants are growing well


----------



## mlgt (22 Jun 2010)

Looks wild! The balansae has surely gone mad


----------



## russchilds (22 Jun 2010)

Wow!! Love it!!


----------



## a1Matt (23 Jun 2010)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Hi Matt, the tank is OK thanks.



OK?????

It's frikkin lush!


----------



## hydrophyte (23 Jun 2010)

Wow that is a wild jungle.

Nice work!


----------



## CeeJay (25 Jun 2010)

Hi Mark


			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Approaching 12 months old now and running nicely.


Now there's an understatement, if ever I heard one.
Absolutely love it  
Well done.


----------



## YzemaN (26 Jun 2010)

BAM! You just knocked it up a notch!


----------



## George Farmer (26 Jun 2010)

Looking great, Mark!

Don't be afraid to prune off leaves near the base to gain some extra shape to the layout.  Scissors are best just above the substrate, as ripping off leaves near the rhizome can disturb the subtrate.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the compliments all.  One problem ai have is that its now tricky to clean the glass without disturbing the plants. Is it best to remove those close to the edge?


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jul 2010)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Is it best to remove those close to the edge?


I would.  Just use scissors (preferbly curved or angled), on the substrate line, as menitoned.

I've used this technique regularly for around 2 years now in my living room nano, where the crypts get a pruning every month or so.


----------



## Mark Webb (4 Jul 2010)

Thanks George I'll do that.


----------



## wordy (5 Jul 2010)

Amazing tank, it looks fantastic!

Could you tell me what the tall grass like plants are please and also how many of each plant did you end up buying to get it looking how it does now?

Hope you don't mind me asking as I'm looking to re-do my 110L tank, and was looking at buying a collection like The Green Bridge on here http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/aquatic-plants-live-collections.asp But I'd like to design something along the lines of what you have as I really like Crypts aswell.

Thanks


----------



## Brenmuk (5 Jul 2010)

Have any of your crypts flowered yet?


----------



## a1Matt (5 Jul 2010)

Crypts will only flower when emersed.
By the way, the only way to get a 100% ID on a crypt species is by its flower, so a lot of people grow them emersed for just that reason.


----------



## Mark Webb (5 Jul 2010)

wordy said:
			
		

> Amazing tank, it looks fantastic!
> 
> Could you tell me what the tall grass like plants are please and also how many of each plant did you end up buying to get it looking how it does now?
> 
> ...



I dont mind at all and thanks for the compliment. The tall plant is Cryptocoryne Balansae.

I started with the following:

2 beckettii petchii
8 Parva
5 balansae
4 wendtii green
2 wendtii tropica
3 undulata broad leaves
3 willisii
3 Mi Oya
2 wendtii brown.

Good luck with yours


----------



## Mark Webb (5 Jul 2010)

Brenmuk said:
			
		

> Have any of your crypts flowered yet?




No Flowers.


----------



## wordy (6 Jul 2010)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> I dont mind at all and thanks for the compliment. The tall plant is Cryptocoryne Balansae.
> 
> I started with the following:
> 
> ...



Great stuff, thats a quite a shopping list!

My tank is 110L so fortunatley I'll not need as many as you. One more question if you don't mind, could you tell me where you got them from please?


----------



## Mark Webb (6 Jul 2010)

wordy said:
			
		

> Great stuff, thats a quite a shopping list!
> 
> My tank is 110L so fortunatley I'll not need as many as you. One more question if you don't mind, could you tell me where you got them from please?




Tropica Plants purchased from The Green Machine - excellent quality


----------



## a1Matt (24 Oct 2010)

I'd love to see how this tank looks now...


----------



## Mark Webb (25 Oct 2010)

Hi Matt, its looking very similar to the June shot except the C. Balansae has spread. Reached a plateau now. I will post a shot.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2010)

You can see Mark's interview about this tank here -

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/c ... p?sid=3385


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Nov 2010)

Read it on my Droid on the way home last night  makes a very nice read.
PFK RSS feed on NewsRoom App is great as it pulls the full articles down


----------



## Mark Webb (24 Nov 2010)

Thanks George. Looking at that makes me realize that the tank now badly needs a rescape. Now overwhelmed by the Balansae. The plants lower down have now thinned considerable which I guess is due to the reduced light caused by the Balansae.


----------



## a1Matt (24 Nov 2010)

I've noticed that Balansae has no respect for a scape!  It will show no remorse, popping up runners a couple of feet away from the mother plant


----------



## Mark Webb (5 Dec 2010)

Time for an update. The tank is now overwhelmed by the C. Balansae and as you can see its looking wild. I dont want to trim any out as I am planning to add it to my large tank when I eventually get it up and running, so for now its a Balansae growing on tank. This is now blocking out a fair amount of light and the lower plants have suffered as a result. The plants have thinned quite a bit and its now possible to see through in most areas and growth is spindley, whereas until the Balansae took hold the growth was dense and lush all across the bottom. I started EI four months ago but the tank is looking worse since then.

I will do a rescape when I get around to it and certainly do another Crypt only tank but this time using lower growing plants in the hope that I can continue with it for a longer period......well maybe


----------



## CeeJay (5 Dec 2010)

Hi Mark

The Balansae has surely taken over, but I have to say, the original concept of this tank still inspires me


----------

